# Convertidor de  video USB a RCA



## omarshiño (May 26, 2009)

si me podrian ayuda necesito un ckto  para cambiar  el sitema de video usb de una camara web a rca ya que son muy costosos las camaras con rca para un proyecto que estoy armando


----------



## koni (Feb 24, 2011)

hola encontre algo que podria sevirte... suerte!


----------



## Manrique (Abr 5, 2011)

No creo que sea asi tan facil, pq el usb es + y - mas los datos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 5, 2011)

Por lo que yo entiendo el RCA ese del Video sólo se conecta a las señales Vcc y Vss. No le llegan datos, que "creo" están en modo diferencial (D+ y D-) en los pines 2 y 3 del USB. Si estoy en lo cierto ese esquema no tiene ningún sentido. Pero por la boca muera el pez.


----------



## comando_co (Abr 5, 2011)

Esos cables ya los venden listos. Lo que pasa es que no es tan fácil como lo pinta Koni, Pelelalo tiene razon, Alli faltaria un pequeño circuito que sirva de interface entre los RCA y el USB.


----------

